# lan party nf4 motherboard drivers



## McShine (Jun 7, 2007)

I've recently aquired a pc with a Lan Party nf4 series motherboard (i'm not sure excactly which). The hardrive has been formatted an a fresh windows xp installation has been done. Unfortunatly some of the drivers have been lost such as the ethernet controller, RAID controller, etc. I dont have the driver disk that came with the motherboard. I have tried to find the drivers that i need on the net but this is difficult because i'm new to all of this and i'm not sure what i'm looking for. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## DR.Death (Jun 7, 2007)

it would help if we knew what board it was but other then that try the dfi web sight


----------



## spud107 (Jun 7, 2007)

can you get them from nvidia? they should be there, www.nvidia.com


----------



## McShine (Jun 7, 2007)

DR.Death said:


> it would help if we knew what board it was but other then that try the dfi web sight



How do i find out which board i've got?


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2007)

does it have any names on the mobo


----------



## McShine (Jun 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> does it have any names on the mobo



All i can see is "LAN PARTY" and "SLI MULTI - GPU".


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2007)

what kind of scoket is it ?


----------



## McShine (Jun 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what kind of scoket is it ?



I'm told its a 979. like i said i'm new to this.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2007)

AMD Socket 939 theres no 979 

Is this it http://us.dfi.com.tw/Upload/Product_Picture/LP nF4  SLI-DR.jpg


----------



## McShine (Jun 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> AMD Socket 939 theres no 979
> 
> Is this it http://us.dfi.com.tw/Upload/Product_Picture/LP nF4  SLI-DR.jpg



 Almost exactly the same, except instead of an "NF4" lable it says "SLI MULTI GPU", and  the red green and blue sockets at the top right arent there.


----------



## DR.Death (Jun 7, 2007)

do u have the box or book for it


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2007)

I found this but it has the red green and blue sockets  im trying but I never had an AMD before 
http://www.linuxhardware.org/images/articles/dfi-100305/dfi_layout_large.jpg


----------



## McShine (Jun 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I found this but it has the red green and blue sockets  im trying but I never had an AMD before
> http://www.linuxhardware.org/images/articles/dfi-100305/dfi_layout_large.jpg



Again, close but no cigar. will there be any other markings that will identify it?


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2007)

I think I found it cuz where the red green and blue sockets are in the 1st pic I showed you does it have a lil slot like if a lil card slot look at pic


----------



## McShine (Jun 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I think I found it cuz where the red green and blue sockets are in the 1st pic I showed you does it have a lil slot like if a lil card slot look at pic



That must be the one... now what do i do. i have looked for a driver for the ethernet controller so that i can get online, but i cant find it


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2007)

well heres all of the downloads http://us.dfi.com.tw/Support/Download/driver_download_us.jsp?PRODUCT_ID=3449&STATUS_FLAG=A&SITE=US


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2007)

and a DFI LANParty NF4 SLI-DR Motherboard Review http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1768


----------



## McShine (Jun 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well heres all of the downloads http://us.dfi.com.tw/Support/Download/driver_download_us.jsp?PRODUCT_ID=3449&STATUS_FLAG=A&SITE=US



I've looked through the list and i cant find one. is it worth trying the "nvidia system driver"?


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2007)

lol are you using Window XP 

Revision   7.29  

Driver LAN Drivers  
OS Window XP  
http://us.dfi.com.tw/Upload/Driver/Marvell_LAN_729.zip


----------



## McShine (Jun 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> lol are you using Window XP
> 
> Revision   7.29
> 
> ...



thanks mate i'll give it a go. if i have any problems i'll let you know


----------

